
Show HN: ML Model That Predicts Your Mindset Based on Your LinkedIn Profile - superzadeh
https://www.bunch.ai/blog/meet-emma-ai/
======
kurtismorrison
Super interesting! Tried it already.

------
hannofcart
Creepily accurate, This is amazing.

